# Scotts 18hp



## Garth812 (Jun 9, 2016)

I was out cutting grass tonight, all was fine.... I went to back up with the mower running, so i pushed the backup safety button.... engine stalled.. thought it was weird.. then it happened again.... a few minutes later, cutting moving forward the mower just stopped all of a sudden. 

Now what is weird, is if the mower switch is on, and I get off the seat, the mower engages.... but the motor stalls out... If i am sitting on the seat, no mower. I get up, mower starts and engine stalls...:dazed:

This is really weird.... any thoughts from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Garth812,

Welcome to the forum.

I suspect its one of your safety switches, don't know which one. Try the seat switch first. If it's a 2 wire switch, jumper it with a wire and see if that solves the problem. If not the seat switch, probably the backup switch. Sorry I couldn't be more help. 

John Deere makes these safety systems, they should supply a checklist to help isolate which switch is the problem.


----------

